# Suche Cube LTD 1 von 2002



## Wenkman (23. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,
suche für meine Freundin das Cube Limited One vom letzten Jahr, in dem Blauton. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wo ich das Bike noch kaufen könnte, hier in der Nürnberger/Fürth/Erlanger Region ? Als Größe bräuchte sie 16 Zoll.

Danke für eventuelle Tips.

Gruß Wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (23. April 2003)

Hi,

meine Freundin hat eines letztes Jahr beim Adrenalin in Fürth gekauft. In einem matten Blauton, (Deore-DeoreXT-Mix, mit einem 2,35er Fast Fred drauf) vermutlich genau das was Du meinst.

So siehts aus: http://www.all-mountain.de/bb_04_gross.JPG

Frag doch mal den Ralph beim Adrenalin, ob er noch eines hat bzw. auftreiben kann.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (23. April 2003)

Hi Tom,
dank für dein antwort. ja da waren wir gestern beim Ralf.

Hatte leider keins mehr. Aber klasse Service dort, hat sich echt bemüht und heute nochmal eine SMS geschrieben, das er was ähnliches auftreiben könnte. Aber leider nichts was bisher gefällt. Schade.

Ciao Marco


----------



## Wenkman (25. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,
das mit dem Cube LTD 1 hat sich erledigt. Meine Freundin hat sich heute das schwarze Cube LTD2 in 16 Zoll gekauft. Geiles Teil, schaut echt gut aus...bin fast ein wenig neidisch....

ciao


----------

